# choke tube for beretta xtrema 2



## mtcann (Sep 5, 2012)

Anybody shooting a beretta xtrema 2? What choke tubes have any of you guys found to reach out and touch em? Mainly for ducks, got the gun last yr.  Love the gun and pretty satisfied with the assortment of tubes that came with it j/w what u guys were using?  Thanks


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 5, 2012)

I shot the hevi shot choke tube out of mine. With the hevi metal 3" #3 I get a great pattern at 30 yard. I got the twin pack that comes with a mid range and extended range choke. I have ever even put the ER choke in my gun. All I shot is the MR one.


----------



## WFL (Sep 5, 2012)

Got a few that works.  Alot of if is what shell you going to shoot in it.


----------



## killerv (Sep 5, 2012)

WFL said:


> Got a few that works.  Alot of if is what shell you going to shoot in it.




Most of it is the shooter, cant shoot, the gun, choke, shell doesnt mean a thing


----------



## WFL (Sep 5, 2012)

killerv said:


> Most of it is the shooter, cant shoot, the gun, choke, shell doesnt mean a thing



WoW. I not get in that. 

3 inch choke smaller then 31/2.  HM choke bigger then other shell.  Federal BC or  Winchester Blind Side  need a different choke.  Find the shell you want to shoot and talk to the choke company.


----------



## nowigeon (Sep 5, 2012)

comp-n-choke ,improved modified


----------



## THE RETURN (Sep 5, 2012)

SUM-TOY RULES THE CHOKE WORLD


----------



## head buster (Sep 5, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> SUM-TOY RULES THE CHOKE WORLD



Absolutely! Pick the shell then the choke!
Imo Foul Play!


----------



## mtcann (Sep 5, 2012)

Right now im shootin kent fasteel 3" #2's. With modified choke. Im happy with it just curious what combo (choke and shell) anyone else with this gun is shooting.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 5, 2012)

i use the improved mod that came with the gun and i really like the blind side ammo i bought last year


----------



## comallard (Sep 6, 2012)

X2 on the Comp-n-choke, except in Mod. It will reach on out there.


----------



## mtcann (Sep 7, 2012)

comallard said:


> X2 on the Comp-n-choke, except in Mod. It will reach on out there.



Thanks for the reply's. What shells are yall shooting with the comp n choke tube?


----------



## comallard (Sep 8, 2012)

I was shooting blackcloud but have switched to Blindside. I have been happy with the results.


----------



## nowigeon (Sep 8, 2012)

federal # 2's for divers , #4's for everything else


----------



## JimDraper (Sep 8, 2012)

Quacker Whacker Waterfowl choke

http://www.performancegunworks.com/Store.html


----------

